# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Không hiển thị được công cụ download của IDM trên youtube

## vanvuive

mình đang xài win7 pro, xài idm 5.16 (đã crack ok), xài ie9 và cả firfox 4.0 cũng như 6.0.
nhưng mà tại sao mình không down load được tại youtube trên cả hai ie và firfox.
lúc trước chưa cài win thì down được trên cả hai, bây giờ down trên 1 cái cũng không được.
mình đã thêm đuôi flv, chọn automatically vào trên idm cũng chẳng ăn thua.nếu thêm chữ kiss... vào trước thì down được nhưng như vậy mất công quá, làm sao mà hiển thị được công cụ down của idm đây, mình cũng đã add java nhưng cũng not ok. bác pro nào biết giúp dùm với, xin cảm ơn.

----------


## ngtuananh1122

> mình đang xài win7 pro, xài idm 5.16 (đã crack ok), xài ie9 và cả firfox 4.0 cũng như 6.0.
> nhưng mà tại sao mình không down load được tại youtube trên cả hai ie và firfox.
> lúc trước chưa cài win thì down được trên cả hai, bây giờ down trên 1 cái cũng không được.
> mình đã thêm đuôi flv, chọn automatically vào trên idm cũng chẳng ăn thua.nếu thêm chữ kiss... vào trước thì down được nhưng như vậy mất công quá, làm sao mà hiển thị được công cụ down của idm đây, mình cũng đã add java nhưng cũng not ok. bác pro nào biết giúp dùm với, xin cảm ơn.


bạn update idm lên phien bản mới nhất là ok. chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## tctexpress

> bạn update idm lên phien bản mới nhất là ok. chúc bạn thành công.


 chính xác rùi đó - phiên bản idm của bạn không hỗ trợ - nên update lên bạn nhé !!!

----------


## crawlers1214

> chính xác rùi đó - phiên bản idm của bạn không hỗ trợ - nên update lên bạn nhé !!!


correct _ chính xác rùi mấy bác ơi, em nâng cấp lên 6.05 chạy vèo vèo.
nhưng mà trên ie thì cái bảng để download nó ở vị trí phía dưới bên tay trái của ie có cách nào đưa lên trên bên phải (như thường lệ) của video không mấy bạn. trên firefox thì ok.
cảm ơn mấy pro

----------

